# Differences in the 3 Oahu Properties



## Troopers (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm a newbie to HGVC and considering a purchase a HGVC TS in Oahu.

I did a quick search and was unable to find a thread listing the differences in the 3 properties in Honululu.  Is there a list?  I know that the Grand Waikikian is the newest one and currently for sell by Hilton.  All three are next together, right?  Is there a map showing all 3 properties?

Thanks.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 6, 2008)

For a list of HGVC properties, and general information, you can go to the HGVC website.

For the Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV) resort, where the three Honolulu resorts are located, there is a HHV website.

Hope this helps,
Kurt


----------



## Troopers (Jul 6, 2008)

PigsDad said:


> For a list of HGVC properties, and general information, you can go to the HGVC website.
> 
> For the Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV) resort, where the three Honolulu resorts are located, there is a HHV website.
> 
> ...



Thanks but the websites do not distinguish the 3 timeshare properties (or perhaps I'm unclear about the hotel vs timeshare properties).  I see there are 6 towers at HHV (Ali'i, Rainbow, Kalia, Tapa, Diamond Head and Lagoon) but these are hotel properties, right?  Where are the timeshare units?  The resort map does not show the Grand Waikikian...where is this?

Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## i39249 (Jul 7, 2008)

If you go to Google maps, you will be able to see the different towers.  I just got back two weeks ago and posted a review today.  I also posted some pics at Tripadvisor.com   The Lagoon tower is all timeshare.  It is adjacent to the lagoon.  The Kalia tower, where I stayed is part timeshare and part hotel.  From my understanding the Grand Waikikian is all timeshare.  It'll cost more in points to stay at the Grand Waikikian.   The Kalia tower and the Grand Waikikian is further set back from the beach.  See the pictures posted on Tripadvisor.   The rest are all hotel units.   It might take a day or so to be posted.  Hope this helps.


----------



## debraxh (Jul 7, 2008)

R Chen said:


> Thanks but the websites do not distinguish the 3 timeshare properties (or perhaps I'm unclear about the hotel vs timeshare properties).  I see there are 6 towers at HHV (Ali'i, Rainbow, Kalia, Tapa, Diamond Head and Lagoon) but these are hotel properties, right?  Where are the timeshare units?  The resort map does not show the Grand Waikikian...where is this?
> 
> Any insight is appreciated.



The Grand Wakikian is not completed yet, so that's probably why it doesn't show on the resort map.  I believe the latest update is that it will be complete in Dec 08.


----------



## Troopers (Jul 7, 2008)

i39249 said:


> If you go to Google maps, you will be able to see the different towers.  I just got back two weeks ago and posted a review today.  I also posted some pics at Tripadvisor.com   The Lagoon tower is all timeshare.  It is adjacent to the lagoon.  The Kalia tower, where I stayed is part timeshare and part hotel.  From my understanding the Grand Waikikian is all timeshare.  It'll cost more in points to stay at the Grand Waikikian.   The Kalia tower and the Grand Waikikian is further set back from the beach.  See the pictures posted on Tripadvisor.   The rest are all hotel units.   It might take a day or so to be posted.  Hope this helps.



Thanks.  I see...HHV is the resort name with hotel and timeshare units.

So, is the HGVC at HHV timeshare units in the Lagoon Tower and the HGVC at Kalia Tower timeshare units in the Kalia tower?


----------



## ricoba (Jul 7, 2008)

R Chen said:


> Thanks.  I see...HHV is the resort name with hotel and timeshare units.
> 
> So, is the HGVC at HHV timeshare units in the Lagoon Tower and the HGVC at Kalia Tower timeshare units in the Kalia tower?



Yes, and the HGVC Grand Waikkian will have its own new tower.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 11, 2008)

Here are my notes - Good Luck with your purchase

*LAGOON TOWER* - http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/waikiki-timeshare-villas.php
Pros: Large units with largest lani, Lagoon tower is closer to the ocean
Cons: Washer & dryer centrally located on each floor; elevators shared by everyone (guests, housekeeping, bell services, etc) which means longer elevator wait times during peak times of the day

Total units – 236 (apartment building converted in 2001) 
Views – premier (ocean front), plus (ocean view) and standard (garden view)
See resort map for the location of the Lagoon Towers - http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/resort/resort-facts-map.asp#resortmap

Studios
Maximum Occupancy: 2 people

One-bedroom Villas
Recommended Occupancy: 2-3 people
Maximum Occupancy: 4 people

Two-bedroom Villas (full two bedroom/no lockoffs; 2 full baths; regular hotel type bath tub/shower combo; no special master bath setup; 2nd bath is in the main hallway)
Recommended Occupancy: 4-5 people
Maximum Occupancy: 6 people

Three-bedroom Villas (only 6 units; all located on the top floor; all two story floor to ceiling windows; two units are ocean front and four units are ocean view) http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63053&highlight=penthouse
Recommended Occupancy: 6-7 people
Maximum Occupancy: 8 people

http://www.pbase.com/portaloha/lagoontower
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19274&highlight=lagoon
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Location...on_Hawaiian_Village-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html


*KALIA TOWER* - http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/kalia-timeshare-villas.php
Pros: Fancier (similar to the newer resorts such as Orlando Intl Drive and Vegas on the Strip vs older resorts Seaworld, Flamingo and Lagoon Tower)
Cons: Washer & dryer centrally located on each floor; smaller unit with smaller balcony

Total units – 72 (6 existing hotel floors converted into studios and 1 bedroom villas in 2003)
Views – plus (ocean view) and standard (city/mountain view)
See resort map for the location of the Kalia Towers- http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/resort/resort-facts-map.asp#resortmap

Studios
Maximum Occupancy: 2 people

One-bedroom Villas (1 full bath; regular hotel type bath tub/shower combo; no special master bath setup)
Recommended Occupancy: 2 people
Maximum Occupancy: 4 people

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS97c6h7pMY&mode=related&search=


*GRAND WAIKIKIAN TOWER* - http://hgvcdirect.com/grandwaikikian/
Pros: Upscale amenities for the next generation of HGVC resorts; Washer & dryer in each unit
Cons:  New HGVC point structure for the Grand Waikikian Tower that requires more HGVC points than the existing Lagoon Tower and Kalia Tower
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43043&highlight=lagoon

Total units – 331 (2nd dedicated HGVC tower)
The Grand Waikikian (coming soon to the Hilton Hawaiian Village - new construction anticipated completion in 2009 - ; no studios)

 “The top five floors of the Grand Waikikian tower will be designated as exclusive
penthouse levels with spectacular views, added amenities and expanded guest
facilities including a private check area, concierge and lounge on the 35th floor.
The penthouse floors will also feature a selection of 3-bedroom suites with
panoramic ocean views.”

One-bedroom Villas
Recommended Occupancy:??  people
Maximum Occupancy: ?? people

Two-bedroom Villas
Recommended Occupancy: ?? people
Maximum Occupancy: ?? people

Three-bedroom Villas
Recommended Occupancy: ?? people
Maximum Occupancy: ?? people

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64885


----------



## Troopers (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks alwysonvac.  Much appreciation.


----------



## hicksville (Jul 13, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the differences between the Kalia adn Lagoon studios?
full hardwood floor in Kalia? all kalia studios with Lanais? granite countertops in kalia studios? ocean view rooms in Kalia studios?  is there a floor map for that tower, like someone posted for Lagoon?  does anyone have some good room #s to recommend?
I've stayed at the lagoon studios, and want to know if Kalia has nicer studios.  thanks


----------



## jestme (Jul 14, 2008)

The Kalia studios are much nicer than the Lagoon's. (IMHO) The are all ocean view, they all have lanai's, the elevators are quick, and the pool at the Kalia is much handier. It also has the only whirlpool in the HHV. I find the Lagoon's studios are a little larger, but no lanai makes them more of a "sleeping room", and not a place to hang out. At least you can have a cool drink and enjoy the view from the Kalia lanai's if you don't want to sit in one of the HHV's expensive bars all the time. There are only 6 studios in the Kalia, one per floor, all of them are the identical layout. The Kalia 1 BR have the hardwood floors.


----------



## hicksville (Jul 15, 2008)

jestme said:


> The Kalia studios are much nicer than the Lagoon's. (IMHO) The are all ocean view, they all have lanai's, the elevators are quick, and the pool at the Kalia is much handier. It also has the only whirlpool in the HHV. I find the Lagoon's studios are a little larger, but no lanai makes them more of a "sleeping room", and not a place to hang out. At least you can have a cool drink and enjoy the view from the Kalia lanai's if you don't want to sit in one of the HHV's expensive bars all the time. There are only 6 studios in the Kalia, one per floor, all of them are the identical layout. The Kalia 1 BR have the hardwood floors.



Thanks jestme, VERY much-- for far fewer points, a lanai and ocean view, I can give up a kitchen sink( reported in another thread) and hardwood floors!  The gym and spa are also at the Kalia tower.


----------



## mrsmusic (Jul 16, 2008)

*Question re: Hilton Hawaiian Village*

to alwaysonvac:

I am reading your notes but not sure if I am understanding them.  I actually managed to get an RCI exchange into HHV for next April.  I have confirmed a one bedroom 4/2 full kitchen Lagoon Tower room.  We are extremely excited.  We stayed there in the hotel part in the Tapa Tower for 3 nights last April and wanted to go back.  

What possible configurations would there be with this type of room, view, lanai, etc?  Who would I ask or is there somewhere to look?

Thanks for all the fantastic information all of you here are so free to give.

Crystal


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Crystal,

Congratulations on your exchange !! 

Here are some additional notes on the Lagoon Tower:
Standard view rooms are on floors 3 to 8  (either facing HHV area or the Ilikai Hotel)
Ocean view rooms are on floors 3 to 23  (either facing HHV area or the Ilikai Hotel)
Oceanfront view rooms are on floors 3 to 23 (facing the ocean; all 2 bedroom villas)
Penthouse rooms are on the 24th floor

See this tripadvisor photo taken from the beach - http://www.tripadvisor.com/Location...an_Village-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html#18059560
On the far right is the rainbow tower. Across from rainbow tower is the lagoon tower.  In the back of the photo, between  the lagoon tower and rainbow tower is the kalia tower. On the far left is the Ilikai Hotel. Several pages of photos can be found at the Tripadvisor photo link above.


HGVC doesn't provide room layouts on their HGVC member website but I just did a google search and found some for the lagoon tower and kalia tower.

Kalia Tower 1 bdrm (king bed) - http://akamaitimeshare.com/kalia/1bed king bed/1bed king-2_1.jpg
Kalia Tower 1 bdrm (double beds) - http://akamaitimeshare.com/kalia/1bed double beds/1bed double-2_1.jpg
Lagoon Tower 1bdrm (Standard/Oceanview) - http://akamaitimeshare.com/lagoon/1bed/lagoon 1bed-2_1.jpg 
Lagoon Tower 2 bdrm  (Standard/Oceanview) - http://akamaitimeshare.com/lagoon/2bed/lagoon 2bed-2_1.jpg (the 1st layout is the corner villas next to the HHV parking garage)
Lagoon Tower 2 bdrm  (Oceanfront) - http://akamaitimeshare.com/lagoon/2bed premier/lagoon 2bed premier-2_1.jpg (all oceanfront rooms are two bedrooms)
NOTE: The 2nd bedroom has two twin beds.


----------

